# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > گفتگو: كارشناسي ارشد آي تي 90

## mhdsbt

سلام 
اين تاپيك فقط و فقط مخصوص بچه هاي ارشد آي تي 90 ساخته شده ،هر كسي سوالي ،مشكلي ،تجربه اي در مورد ارشد سال ها پيش و مواردي از اين قبيل داره ميتونه تو اين تاپيك مطرح كنه.
*نا برده رنج گنج ميسر نمي شود* 
خدا يا به اميد تو

----------


## Web.Designer01

> این فایل رو دانلود کنید!


ممنون ولی لینکشو میذاشتی بهتر بود!
http://www.ittop.ir/thread11.html

----------


## mhdsbt

دو تا لینک که میتونید کارنامه بچه های 89 رو توش ببینید:
http://arshad89.blogfa.com/post-29.aspx
http://arshad89.blogfa.com/cat-9.aspx

----------


## saeed1727

سلام دوستان من سال 89 ارشد  رتبه هام این شد و رتبم 818 شد به خاطر  اینکه سیستم عامل یه اشتباه فاش کردم و به شدت منفی شد و هیچ جا هم قبول  نشدم. الانم دارم به شدت میخونم برای سال 90:

زبان 0
مشترک  24.32
مدیریت 25
پایگاه 77.78
هوش  62.5
سیستم عامل  منفی 19.54-

----------


## mhdsbt

> سلام دوستان من سال 89 ارشد رتبه هام این شد و رتبم 818 شد به خاطر اینکه سیستم عامل یه اشتباه فاش کردم و به شدت منفی شد و هیچ جا هم قبول نشدم. الانم دارم به شدت میخونم برای سال 90:


 
با تشکر از saeed1727 .
اینجور اطلاعات میتونه خیلی برای بچه ها مفید باشه ولی ظاهرا هنوز ارشدی ها استارت جدی نزدند چون تاپیک اونجوری که باید شلوغ باشه،شلوغ نیست.منم درصد ام اینه :یه کم تو ضریب یکی ها بد آوردم تو کنکور 89 :گریه: 
مدیریت:-8
سیستم عامل:20
پایگاه :50
هوش :12-
زبان:20
مشترک:33

با آرزوی موفقیت شما در کنکور 90

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام دوستان! بهترین منبعی که برای درس هوش مصنوعی و گسسته و شبکه می شناسید چه منابعی هستند؟ لطفا یاری کنید خواهش میکنم

----------


## leilast

هوش کتاب راسل و گسسته هم گریمالدی منابع اصلی هستند
واسه شبکه هم اگه منبع خوب پیدا کردین منو خبر کنید!!!
--------------------
دوستان لطف کنید منبع خوب واسه مدیریت معرفی کنید
من واقعا موندم ,درس خیلی مهمی هم هست

----------


## mhdsbt

> سلام دوستان! بهترین منبعی که برای درس هوش مصنوعی و گسسته و شبکه می شناسید چه منابعی هستند؟ لطفا یاری کنید خواهش میکنم


گسسته محمد حسن منصوری (راهیان ارشد) و هوش مصنوعی راسل ترجمه جعفر نژاد به نظر من بهترین
منبع برای این دو درس هستن.
شبکه هم 3000تست البته نه همه قسمتاش+پوران پژوهش

----------


## yasemi

> گسسته محمد حسن منصوری (راهیان ارشد) و هوش مصنوعی راسل ترجمه جعفر نژاد به نظر من بهترین


  به نظرم ترجمه جعفر نژاد یکی از بدترین ترجمه های ممکنه بخصوص قسمت منطق که خیلی وحشتناک ترجمه شده !!!

----------


## shafagh_82

ممنون از لطفتون ولی من یه کتاب درس و کنکور سریع میخوام! کتاب جعفر نژاد رو دارم پارسال برای هوش خوندم تقریبا دیونه شدم!  :گیج:  
من گسسته پوران رو دارم به نظرتون پوران بهتره یا راهیان ارشد اقای منصوری! برای هوش کتاب درس و کنکور خوب بهترین کتاب چه کتابی هست؟ مقسمی میدونید چطوره؟ راهیان ارشد چی؟ کدوم بهتره؟ ممنون

----------


## bersisa

> ممنون از لطفتون ولی من یه کتاب درس و کنکور سریع میخوام! کتاب جعفر نژاد رو دارم پارسال برای هوش خوندم تقریبا دیونه شدم!  
> من گسسته پوران رو دارم به نظرتون پوران بهتره یا راهیان ارشد اقای منصوری! برای هوش کتاب درس و کنکور خوب بهترین کتاب چه کتابی هست؟ مقسمی میدونید چطوره؟ راهیان ارشد چی؟ کدوم بهتره؟ ممنون


سلام من گسسته گریمالدی با حل المسائلش رو خوندم که عالی بود.
هوش یه کتاب که برای انتشارات دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد بود رو خوندم که عالی بود.

----------


## shafagh_82

ممنون از لطفتون! شما این درسها رو پارسال چند درصد زدید؟
میشه آدرس کامل کتابها رو بگید؟ کی نوشته یا ترجمه کی هست و ..

----------


## mhdsbt

مشكل بيشتر بچه ها در درس مديريته !
بهترين منبع براي مديريت چيه؟
دوستم پارسه خوند سال پيش 10- درصد زد.

----------


## shafagh_82

> سلام من گسسته گریمالدی با حل المسائلش رو خوندم که عالی بود.
> هوش یه کتاب که برای انتشارات دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد بود رو خوندم که عالی بود.


 شما این درسها رو پارسال چند درصد زدید؟
میشه لطف کنید آدرس کامل کتابها رو بگید؟ کی نوشته یا ترجمه کی هست و ..

----------


## bersisa

البته با کلید عجیب و غریبی که سنجش داده بود و بی دقتی خودم(که می شد بهتر هم جواب داد) جفتشون حدود 50.ولی وقتی که مجموعه سوالات سالهای پیش رو حل می کردم با اونها توی این کتاب برخورد کرده بودم.

----------


## bersisa

> مشكل بيشتر بچه ها در درس مديريته !
> بهترين منبع براي مديريت چيه؟
> دوستم پارسه خوند سال پيش 10- درصد زد.


یه کتاب خوب برای مدیریت کتاب کنکور پارسه است که تضمینی بالای 60 میزنی. 
من هم همین قدر زدم با اینکه کارشنایسم مهندسی کامپیوتر بود

----------


## shafagh_82

> البته با کلید عجیب و غریبی که سنجش داده بود و بی دقتی خودم(که می شد بهتر هم جواب داد) جفتشون حدود 50.ولی وقتی که مجموعه سوالات سالهای پیش رو حل می کردم با اونها توی این کتاب برخورد کرده بودم.


 ممنون از لطفتون! میشه اسم مولف کتاب ها رو بگید؟
برای گسسته به نظرتون من کتاب پوران رو بخونم و در کنارش حل المسایل گریمالدی رو داشته باشم کافیه یاحتما باید خود کتاب گریمالدی رو هم بخونم؟
رتبه شما پارسال چند شد؟ درصداتون که ظاهرا خیلی خوب بوده!

----------


## devil00x

با تشکر از شما دوستان بابت تاپیک جالبتون.
از دوستان تقاضا میکنم در صورتی جزوه و صوت درسی رو دارند اینجا قرار بدن تا دیگران هم استفاده کنند. چه زبان اصلی و چه از اساتید داخلی.

----------


## zahra6377

سلام
لطفا برای تمام دروس منابع خوبشو معرفی کنین .

----------


## sajad_3dmax

[quote=bersisa;1103744]سلام من گسسته گریمالدی با حل المسائلش رو خوندم که عالی بود.
[quote]
کتاب گریمالدی شنیدم چند جلد داره.همشو باید گرفت؟
منبع پایگاه داده شنیدم کتاب سی جی دیت هست.واسه این کتاب چندتا ترجمه دیدم.کدوم یکی از همه بهتره؟آیا نیاز هست که کتاب آقای رانکوهی رو هم بخونم؟
با تشکر

----------


## bersisa

> ممنون از لطفتون! میشه اسم مولف کتاب ها رو بگید؟
> برای گسسته به نظرتون من کتاب پوران رو بخونم و در کنارش حل المسایل گریمالدی رو داشته باشم کافیه یاحتما باید خود کتاب گریمالدی رو هم بخونم؟
> رتبه شما پارسال چند شد؟ درصداتون که ظاهرا خیلی خوب بوده!


از رتبه سوال نکنید که دلم خونه.با در صد زبان 3- انتظار چه رتبه ای رو می شه داشت.
ولی کتاب پوران پژوهش بعضی قسمتها رو به اختصار گفته یا اصلا نگفته که باعث پیچیدگی مطلب شده. به نظر من جالب نبود.
ولی با توجه به اینکه تقریبا هر سال یکی از مسائل حل شده داخل کتاب گریمالدی یکی از سوالات کنکوره خوندن خود کتاب گریمالدی (در صورت داشتن وقت کافی و تسط نسبی به بقیه دروس) بهتره.

----------


## bersisa

[QUOTE=sajad_3dmax;1109760][quote=bersisa;1103744]سلام من گسسته گریمالدی با حل المسائلش رو خوندم که عالی بود.



> کتاب گریمالدی شنیدم چند جلد داره.همشو باید گرفت؟
> منبع پایگاه داده شنیدم کتاب سی جی دیت هست.واسه این کتاب چندتا ترجمه دیدم.کدوم یکی از همه بهتره؟آیا نیاز هست که کتاب آقای رانکوهی رو هم بخونم؟
> با تشکر


کتاب گریمالدی هم 4 جلدی داره هم 2 جلدی که هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن.فقط 4 جلدیه فونتش درشت تره و قیمتش بالاتر در می یاد.

من برای پایگاه کتاب مقسمی و پوران رو خوندم. قسمت نرمالسازی مقسمی عالی بود.برای فهم ERD و مفاهیم نمودارها کتاب پوران هم بد نبود.

----------


## jigily

سلام.
من الان گير كردم توي مديريت نمي دانم چي بخونم هر چي مي خونم نميتونم تست كنكور بزنم معلوم نيست از كجا سوال ميدن ؟
كسي ميدونه چي بايد خوند؟ تئوري مديريت پوران خوبه؟؟ برم بخرم كتابش زياده خوندنش فايده داره؟ :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## SAMARE

دوستان این *کتاب گسسته گریمالدی* که همه ازش حرف میزنید میشه نام کامل کتاب و مولفان اون و همچنین نام انتشارات مورد نظر رو هم ذکر کنید !!!

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

> دوستان این کتاب گسسته گریمالدی که همه ازش حرف میزنید میشه نام کامل کتاب و مولفان اون و همچنین نام انتشارات مورد نظر رو هم ذکر کنید !!!


ریاضیات گسسته و ترکیباتی -> ترجمه آقای عمیدی : جلد اولش کافیه برای همه گسسته کنکور.زیادی هم هست

پایگاه داده -> فقط کتاب رانکوهی
الگوریتم و ساختمان -> فقط CLRS بدون شک
هوش پوران خانم شادی فوق العاده هستش

برید بخونید که اون هفته پنجشنبه 7.30 باید سرجلسه باشید/ D:

موفق باشید/

----------


## SAMARE

> ریاضیات گسسته و ترکیباتی -> ترجمه آقای عمیدی : جلد اولش کافیه برای همه گسسته کنکور.زیادی هم هست
> 
> پایگاه داده -> فقط کتاب رانکوهی
> الگوریتم و ساختمان -> *فقط CLRS بدون شک
> *هوش پوران خانم شادی فوق العاده هستش
> 
> برید بخونید که اون هفته پنجشنبه 7.30 باید سرجلسه باشید/ D:
> 
> موفق باشید/


دوست عزیز این کتاب CLRS چه ترجمه ای ؟؟؟
چه انتشارتی؟؟؟

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

من کتاب اصلیش رو میخونم.نمیدونم ترجمه اش هست تو بازار یا نه.ولی چندوقت پیش یکی از بچه ها میگفت که ترجمه اش هم هست.بگردید شاید پیداش کردید

----------


## Topcoding

> دوست عزیز این کتاب CLRS چه ترجمه ای ؟؟؟
> چه انتشارتی؟؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز
 این طور که شنیدم جعفر نژاد اون رو ترجمه کرده که این طور که بچه ها می گن زبان اصلیش می ارزه به ترجمش
البته این نظرات رو فقط توی سایتها دیدم و ترجمه اش را هم هنوز ندیدم
امیدوارم که همه شما بچه درس خونا نتیجه ی زحمتاتون رو به بهترین صورت ببینید
موفق باشید :قلب:

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

> این طور که شنیدم جعفر نژاد اون رو ترجمه کرده


دارم میترکم!



> این طور که بچه ها می گن زبان اصلیش می ارزه به ترجمش


ندیده بپذیرید

----------


## Topcoding

> دارم میترکم!
> 
> ندیده بپذیرید


واسه چی؟ نکنه به این مترجمه حصودیت می شه !!! 
البته توی هر کاری یه نظر رو باید بهش بندازی شاید اونی نبود که تو می خوای
سجاد جان چیزی به کنکور نمونده  خودت رو کنترل کن دیگه من هم از این حرفا نمی زنم تا یه وقتی نترکی، کُول من بزاری
 بچه ها تو کنکور گل بکارید :قلب:  فوقش اگه نشد تو باغچه که می تونید بکارید :قهقهه: بعدشم اگه فوق لیسانس نگرفتید فوقش لیسانس که دارید :چشمک:

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام! کسی نظری راجع به کنکور آی تی نداره؟ نظرتون راجع به سوالات پایگاه و سیستم چی بود؟

----------


## shafagh_82

نظرتون راجع به کنکور امسال چی بود؟ سیستم و پایگاهش سخت بود نه؟

----------


## danialfx

> دوستان این *کتاب گسسته گریمالدی* که همه ازش حرف میزنید میشه نام کامل کتاب و مولفان اون و همچنین نام انتشارات مورد نظر رو هم ذکر کنید !!!


کتاب ریاضیات گسسته. انتشارات فاطمی. 4 جلده. 
یه جلد هم حل تمرینش

----------


## danialfx

> دوست عزیز این کتاب CLRS چه ترجمه ای ؟؟؟
> چه انتشارتی؟؟؟


حدود 6.7 تا از انتشارات این کتاب رو ترجمه کردن.
ترجمه انتشارات خوارزمی. 
انتشارات علوم رایانه ترجمه جعفرنژاد قمی
انتشارات نص
جزو معروف ترین ها هستن.

----------


## danialfx

> سلام.
> من الان گير كردم توي مديريت نمي دانم چي بخونم هر چي مي خونم نميتونم تست كنكور بزنم معلوم نيست از كجا سوال ميدن ؟
> كسي ميدونه چي بايد خوند؟ تئوري مديريت پوران خوبه؟؟ برم بخرم كتابش زياده خوندنش فايده داره؟


منبع اصلی این درس یعنی مدیریت ایتی طبق چیزی که دوستان کنکوری میگن کتاب رابینز هست. ترجمه محمد اعرابی. 
البته تئوری مدیریت پارسه هم خوبه. حداقل امسال از 6 تست حدود 5 تا رو پوشش میداد.

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

کلید سوالات روی سایت قرار گرفت.کلید رشته IT
http://www3.sanjesh.org/Arshad90/key...emt=1276&&gr=3

----------


## max2004

> کلید سوالات روی سایت قرار گرفت.کلید رشته IT
> http://www3.sanjesh.org/Arshad90/key...emt=1276&&gr=3


لینکتون جواب نمیده 
اینجاست:
http://www3.sanjesh.org/Arshad90/key90av1/index.php
کد : 1276
----
جل الخالق 
این دیگه چجور کلیدی هست
حتی سوالاتی که سال های قبل اومده بود رو اشتباهی جواب داده

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

> لینکتون جواب نمیده 
> اینجاست:
> http://www3.sanjesh.org/Arshad90/key90av1/index.php
> 
> ----
> جل الخالق 
> این دیگه چجور کلیدی هست
> حتی سوالاتی که سال های قبل اومده بود رو اشتباهی جواب داده


من لینک سرچ رو گذاشتم.فکر میکردم سرچ در اون جواب میده که جواب نداده(چرا؟!)

نمیدونم این پاسخنامه مربوط به کدوم دفترچه هستش.پاسخنامه هست ولی دفترچه نیست(چرا؟!)

کنکور افتضاح بود(اکثر رشته ها)(چرا؟!)

و ....(چرا؟!) D:

----------


## meysamg

سلام به همه :

MAX2004 عزیز شما کلید رو با کدوم دفترچه سوال تطابق دادید ؟؟؟ تو سایت سنجش فقط کلید گذاشته ، حتی کد دفترچه هم نذاشتن که ! این کلیدی که گذاشتن سوالاتش کو به نظر شماها ؟؟؟؟

----------


## max2004

> سلام به همه :
> 
> MAX2004 عزیز شما کلید رو با کدوم دفترچه سوال تطابق دادید ؟؟؟ تو سایت سنجش فقط کلید گذاشته ، حتی کد دفترچه هم نذاشتن که ! این کلیدی که گذاشتن سوالاتش کو به نظر شماها ؟؟؟؟


دفترچه کد a
http://download504.mediafire.com/jyj...pn7od/it90.rar

دفترچه کد d 
http://217.218.215.30/abdolkarimi/pd...90-yadmane.pdf

----------


## meysamg

MAX2004 ممنون اما از کجا معلوم این کلید برای این کد دفترچه هست !؟!

----------


## max2004

حق با شماست 
این کلید دفترچه a هست
لینک دفترچه a
http://download504.mediafire.com/jyj...pn7od/it90.rar

----------


## meysamg

تشکر ویژه از شما MAX2004 عزیز

----------


## saeed1727

سلام به همگی  الان درصدام رو حساب کردم :

زبان 0
مشترک 40
مدیریت 61
هوش: 22
پایگاه 16
سیستم عامل 20
معماری 0
معدل موثر 15.55
---------------------------------------------------
درصدای پارسالم:
زبان 0
مشترک  24.32
مدیریت 25
پایگاه 77.78
هوش  62.5
سیستم عامل  منفی 19.54- 						
معماری 0
معدل موثر 15.55

رتبه پارسالم  818

مجازی شیراز رو تو تکمیل ضرفیت آوردم ولی نرفتم
.





متاسفانه امسال هم خراب کردم ( البته همه میگن سیستم عامل و پایگاه برا همه سخت بوده ) نمیدونم مشکلم کجاست . من تقریبا هر تست ساختمان گسسته ای رو حل میکردم ولی امسال هیچکدومو نتونستم ریسک کنم بزنم.  

فکر کنم امسال یه غیر انتفاعی بیارم . تمام امیدم به اون 40 درصده.  

نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

از من بهتر زدید D:....البته من سال اولم بود که شرکت میکردم و سوتی های خیلی بدی دادم.برا همین 24 ساعت تمام تو سر خودم میزدم D:

با توجه به اینکه کنکور افتضاح بود(خدایی استاندارد نبود اصلا)، امیدوار باشید، ولی نمیدونم چرا پارسال رو اینطوری از دست دادید؟پارسال فوق امتحان عالی بوده.سیستم عامل رو منفی زدید مثلا ؟!....

باتوجه به تجربتون چرا روی زبان سرمایه گذاری نکردید امسال رو ؟!

ولی در کل امیدوار باشید چون از من که روی رتبه حدااکثر دو رقمی حساب میکردم(خدا بگم چکارشون کنه) بهتر زدید (;

----------


## mehrpooyaa

سلام،با اومدن کلید دفترچه خودم  از درصد هام مطمئن شدم،به نظر خودم که   قبول بشو نیستم!به نظرتون این درصدا توی بازه ی رتبه 200  تا 300 هست؟!
زبان 36
مشترک 22
مدیریت 5.5
پایگاه 16.6
هوش 27.6
سیستم عامل 11

----------


## saeed1727

> از من بهتر زدید D:....البته من سال اولم بود که شرکت میکردم و سوتی های خیلی بدی دادم.برا همین 24 ساعت تمام تو سر خودم میزدم D:
> 
> با توجه به اینکه کنکور افتضاح بود(خدایی استاندارد نبود اصلا)، امیدوار باشید، ولی نمیدونم چرا پارسال رو اینطوری از دست دادید؟پارسال فوق امتحان عالی بوده.سیستم عامل رو منفی زدید مثلا ؟!....
> 
> باتوجه به تجربتون چرا روی زبان سرمایه گذاری نکردید امسال رو ؟!
> 
> ولی در کل امیدوار باشید چون از من که روی رتبه حدااکثر دو رقمی حساب میکردم(خدا بگم چکارشون کنه) بهتر زدید (;


پارسال سرباز بودم و فقط دو ماه خوندم. الانم هرروز خودمو سرزنش میکنم چرا  بهتر نخوندم.  سوالای پارسال بسیار بسیار بسیار  بسیار  استاندارد بود . تمام و کمال عالی معرکه  توپ  بود!  هر کی خونده بود قبول شد 
من تست پارسال رو امسال زدم همشو عالی زدم در حد شریف !  پارسال من  سیستم عامل اصلا نخونده بودم  احمقانه عمل کردم و منفی زدم.  هرچی در مورد پارسال بگم  کم گفتم ...


و اما امسال :

زبان نخوندم  چون  اصلا برنامه ای برای خوندنش نداشتم و به  توصیه خیلیا  وقتشو  تقسیم کردم . چون خوندن زبان ریسکه  ممکنه  تو تله طراح بیافتی........

ساختمان گسسته در حد تیم ملی خونده بودم ولی  واقعا واقعا نمیدونم چرا تمامشو بین دو تا جواب شک داشتم حقیقتش به شدت ترسیدم بزنم .............  به نظر خودم  فوق العاده سخت بود گسسته

دو تا تست رو  با یه غفلت کوچیک از دست دادم :  
1- درخت avl   که میشد  80 !   سوال از این ساده تر رو  غلط زدم
2- تست نرم افزار که  گفته بود  دغدغه طراح ...   من  زدم شی گرا!!
--------------------
دیگه هرچی زدم درست بود
--------------------------------------------------------------

پایگاه داده ها  و  هوش مصنوعی  و سیستم عامل  انصافا  سخت بود  من نتونستم بیشتر بزنم!  و از هرکدوم  دو تا بیشتر نشد بزنم.
--------------------------------------


اگه غیر انتفاعی مازندران رو بیارم  با  کله  میرم چون خونه نشینی کلافم کرده

----------


## saeed1727

> سلام،با اومدن کلید دفترچه خودم  از درصد هام مطمئن شدم،به نظر خودم که   قبول بشو نیستم!به نظرتون این درصدا توی بازه ی رتبه 200  تا 300 هست؟!
> زبان 36
> مشترک 22
> مدیریت 5.5
> پایگاه 16.6
> هوش 27.6
> سیستم عامل 11



شما  اگه مشترک رو  40 میزدید  میتونستید بسیار بسیار امیدوار باشید.  به نظر من شاید مجازی بیارید.  

پایگاه و  هوش  خوب زدید چون  تغریبا از هرکی میپرسم میگه همینطوری زده!

ولی مشترک انصافا میشد 40 زد. چون  تستای  شبکه و ساختمان داده و طراحی الگوریتم  و نصف تستای مهندسی نرم افزار  تقریبا خوب بود .  شبکه  تست آخرش سخت بود  البته.

3 تا غلط هم که  تو تستا بود  اونا رو هم حذف کنید  امیدوار باشید .

----------


## mehrpooyaa

> شما  اگه مشترک رو  40 میزدید  میتونستید بسیار بسیار امیدوار باشید.  به نظر من شاید مجازی بیارید.  
> 
> پایگاه و  هوش  خوب زدید چون  تغریبا از هرکی میپرسم میگه همینطوری زده!
> 
> ولی مشترک انصافا میشد 40 زد. چون  تستای  شبکه و ساختمان داده و طراحی الگوریتم  و نصف تستای مهندسی نرم افزار  تقریبا خوب بود .  شبکه  تست آخرش سخت بود  البته.
> 
> 3 تا غلط هم که  تو تستا بود  اونا رو هم حذف کنید  امیدوار باشید .


 میشه بگی کدوم تست ها حذف شده!؟
نکنه همونایی باشه که من زدم:((
خر ما از کرگی دم نداشت!!! :ناراحت:

----------


## saeed1727

> میشه بگی کدوم تست ها حذف شده!؟
> نکنه همونایی باشه که من زدم:((
> خر ما از کرگی دم نداشت!!!


41  حتما حذف میشه  چون  ناقص بود

82 هم حتما حذف میشه چون  شکل نداشت.

اونیکی رو هم یادم نیست فعلا

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

> 41 حتما حذف میشه چون ناقص بود


احمقانه است اگه 41 حذف بشه.به نظر من از قصد اینطور داده بودن چون کاملا میشد جواب رو بدست آورد...




> شبکه تست آخرش سخت بود البته.


اینکه آسون بود ؟؟!!!
آخ که اگه من سوتی نمیدادم چی میشد D: ...مثلا سوال 57 خطای فریم رو در نظر نگرفتم D: و ....

----------


## pesar irooni

> اینجور اطلاعات میتونه خیلی برای بچه ها مفید باشه ولی ظاهرا هنوز ارشدی ها  استارت جدی نزدند چون تاپیک اونجوری که باید شلوغ باشه،شلوغ نیست.


لینک زیر رو ببینید
شاید زیاد مرتبط نباشه، اما خالی از لطف نیست

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%D8%AA%D8%B1

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام
انشاالله برای همتون هر چی که به صلاح هست پیش بیاد
کسی می دونه سهمیه فرهنگیان تو رشته ی آی تی چقدر تاثیر داره؟ آماری از سالهای قبل دارید؟
آخه یکی از دوستام با این سهمیه شرکت کرده!
ممنون

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام دوستان! چی شد ؟ از رتبه ها راضی هستید؟ به نظر من که امسال رقابت شدیدتر از پارسال شده؟
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## papariii

رتبه من شده 600 اصلاً شانس قبولی هست؟با ظرفیت هایی که من دیدم خیلی بعیده قبولی...
چرا بچه های IT فعال نیستن؟من هر فرومی رو چک کردم بچه های رشته های دیگه کارنامه آپ میکنن درباره اینکه کجا قبول می شن و... حرف میزنن

----------


## ulduz114

با سلام

کسی که تو رشته های پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی مجاز باشه می تونه از رشته های مجازی (مثلا مجازی دانشگاه شیراز) انتخاب رشته کنه ؟

----------


## saeed1727

سلام کنکور برای ما خیری نداشت.  خوشبختانه استخدام بانک شدم . لعنت به سازمان سنجش.  درود بر بانک ....

----------


## fahimeh6

سلام
میتونید بگید با این درصدها رتبه من  امسال تقریبا چند می شه؟
زبان 30
مشترک18
مدیریت11
پایگاه44
هوش55
سیستم0
معماری16

----------

